
The Verge's Deputy Editor Chris Ziegler Was Working for Apple for Two Months - ohadron
http://gizmodo.com/verge-deputy-editor-chris-ziegler-was-working-for-apple-1787018849
======
xwvvvvwx
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12567848](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12567848)

